# augustine fong



## jdam76 (Nov 10, 2004)

I have read a couple of threads about the effectiveness of Wing Chun, or its lack there of with the exception of very few good instructors left out there. I am interested in this art and have found a school here in Tucson taught by Augustine Fong. Is he one of the few good instructors left out there? Not trying to be disrespectful, would just like to know more.


----------



## spatulahunter (Nov 12, 2004)

ive heard that he is a good instructor but i have never had any personal experiences. 
There are actually quite a few good wing chun instructors out there. Check out as many schools as you can before you settle on one


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 15, 2004)

jdam76 said:
			
		

> I have read a couple of threads about the effectiveness of Wing Chun, or its lack there of with the exception of very few good instructors left out there. I am interested in this art and have found a school here in Tucson taught by Augustine Fong. Is he one of the few good instructors left out there? Not trying to be disrespectful, would just like to know more.


he has his merits, give it a go.  One think you may like to do i have a look around any other schools around and compare the level of students with the ammount of time they put in, the atmosphere and general feel of the clubs.  If you look for the bad things in augustine fong you will find them as unfortunately if your name is out there it will be used as a punchbag for others to bolster themselves against.  You have to decide for yourself dude.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 19, 2004)

Augustine Fong is very good and highly skilled. He is one of a few top desciples of Ho Kam Ming, top student of Yip Man.


----------



## spatulahunter (Dec 20, 2004)

Scooter said:
			
		

> Augustine Fong is very good and highly skilled. He is one of a few top desciples of Ho Kam Ming, top student of Yip Man.



funny how many students of ip mans claim to be his "top" student. Everyone in our group believes ip ching and ip chun to be his top students because they were his sons. To bad we couldnt go back in time and ask him to leave a detailed report  :wink1:


----------



## brothershaw (Jan 8, 2005)

Being yip mans sons doesnt guarantee they were taught the most or practiced the most. As important as your lineage coming from yip mans top student is are you your teachers top student? HOw much have you learned? How much do you practice?

           Is the worst student of the best teacher better than the best student of the worst teacher?


----------



## Scooter (Jan 8, 2005)

Besides that, Yip's sons were not interested in training seriously until close to his death...most of their training was from Yip's top students, not Yip himself.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 9, 2005)

jdam76 said:
			
		

> I am interested in Wing Chun and have found a school here in Tucson taught by Augustine Fong.
> Is he one of the few good instructors out there?


 I have known of Augustine Fong for many years, have met him, as well as watched and judged his students in competition.  I find him to be very knowledgable, and and great instructor with excellent material.

 GD7
 :asian:


----------



## spatulahunter (Jan 9, 2005)

Scooter said:
			
		

> Besides that, Yip's sons were not interested in training seriously until close to his death...most of their training was from Yip's top students, not Yip himself.



funny, they say they learned from their dad. Ip chun didnt start until later in the game but Ip Ching was raised to lead the art. Not that being any closer to Ip Man makes one any more suited to be a wing chun teacher anyway. I was simply musing over how every group says they are the most credible. Dont be so hot to trot on something that no of us really even know. We are all going on what was said or written by our teachers and their teachers. And of course they are all going to claim to be the leader. That way they all have reason to start their own organization. People need to not be so touchy.


----------



## brothershaw (Jan 9, 2005)

everybody wants to be the boss of thier own org., and everybody wants to make a living teachinbg martial arts, yet i wonder how many care about if they have anything worthwhile to offer?

but to the main question I have heard good things about augustine fong, from credible people ( to me) , I have no personal knowledge of him


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 9, 2005)

I think he would be a fine teacher. When I first took Wing Chun back in 1976, I remember reading an article in "Inside Kung Fu" about Augustine Fong. So his school has been around for almost 30 years. If time is an indication of success...

Augustine studied under Ho Kam Ming, who studied under Yip Man.


_My Sifu originally with Gate Chan.. (I don't know his lineage) _
_Later my Sifu was Alex Wong who was a student of Choi Seung Ting who studied under Yip Man._


----------



## juntao wing chun (Aug 27, 2005)

as long as your not and willy cheung wing chun guy and train hard you might not suck as a fighter


----------



## Shadow Wing (Jul 17, 2006)

jdam76 said:
			
		

> I am interested in this art and have found a school here in Tucson taught by Augustine Fong. Is he one of the few good instructors left out there? Not trying to be disrespectful, would just like to know more.


I know him personally. He is not only a great teacher, but a Chinese doctor and a very much perfected person. You could not go wrong studying with him. And this is coming from a competitor of his.

Good luck.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jul 18, 2006)

Master Fong is very talented. Don't waste your time pal, train with him as soon as you can.


----------



## barnaby (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, for whatever it's worth to the prospective student, I'll put another word in, in favor of this teacher.  One of his students teaches near me and is excellent.  I hope you find this art form to your liking and begin soon -- if so, welcome to a lifelong study!


----------

